# grow pleco grow!



## turquoiserose

Can anyone tell me if a plecos' cave can stunt growth? I want him to grow like mad, so what are the tips other than having him in a giant tank??


----------



## Blue Cray

Feed it lots.


----------



## mesapod

Have good water conditions


----------



## trashion

Have him in a giant tank. Other than that, tons of water changes.


----------



## Gourami Swami

Yeah, you need a 125g for a pleco to reach its full potential. I have a foot long pleco in a 100g that has grown fast because I do LOTS of water changes. I dont feed him either, he eats algea.

The best thing for fish growth is clean water. Do twice weekly 25% water changes and your plec will grow like a madman. WHat size tank is he in?


----------



## emc7

A cave won't stunt him, but he can get stuck if outgrows it. Algae wafers aka spirulina discs at lights out.


----------



## jones57742

turquoiserose said:


> Can anyone tell me if a plecos' cave can stunt growth? I want him to grow like mad, so what are the tips other than having him in a giant tank??


What type of pleco is it?

TR


----------



## FishMatt

L021 common can grow to be 24 inches.


----------

